# The Death of Integrity - Cover Art Sneek Peek



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Behold. The Genestealers that will grace the cover of The Death of Integrity, the coming SMB Blood Drinkers/Novamarines novel by Guy Haley.















































Best Genestealer art ever. :shok:

Anyone who says otherwise is blind. 


LotN


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Ooh, me likey! k:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Awesome Art. As I enjoyed Guy Hayley's non-Black Library novels, _Reality 36_ and _Omega Point_, I'll be looking out for _The Death of Integrity_ & Baneblade with more anticipation than I would with the standard new (or new to) BL author. If anyone likes some good sci-fi, then they should check out Hayley's Angry Robot novels (the two mentioned above).


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Blood Drinkers/Novamarines?
Are you sure of that?

Awesome arts indeed, as usual with Jon S.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

That is some sexy cover art i must admit. Nice some 'Nids got love in some manner though. Makes a change from the endless Orks and Chaos we have had done to death.

Dont really care for either the Blood Drinkers or Novamarines but ill read it for the 'Nids


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Always liked the Novamarines, about time they got fleshed out.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Brother Subtle said:


> Always liked the Novamarines, about time they got fleshed out.


I'm all for any of the 'lesser' Chapters being given a shot at the limelight for a change


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Tawa said:


> I'm all for any of the 'lesser' Chapters being given a shot at the limelight for a change


I hope they make them somehow 'unique'. Not just another Ultrasmurf carbon copy.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Brother Subtle said:


> I hope they make them somehow 'unique'. Not just another Ultrasmurf carbon copy.


I should have specified that really


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Doelago said:


>


Canadian Shock Troops?


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Here comes this Badass cover :shok:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Alhom said:


> Here comes this Badass cover :shok:


Oh... nerdgasm. :shok:


LotN


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh great, now there's _glue_ all over the place...... :blush:

Love the torn-off head the Termy is holding. Reminds me of Space Hulk k:


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

It's weird. I think the Space Marine battle covers look great in one way but at the same time, they're * all * drawn in such a way that massive amounts of details get _blurred_ into the background. 

I don't know if there is an artistic name for this technique but it just doesn't sit well with me.

Also I don't like how the extreme tip of the sword is kissing the ground, let alone the way he's holding it.


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Liking the genestealers head beheld in the terminator hand. 

I don't know much about the Novamarines. Were the founded from Ultramarines?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Sequere_me_in_Tenebras said:


> Were the founded from Ultramarines?


From the very same cookie cutter. I just hope these don't taste as bland :grin:


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

So it's about Novamarines? For sure?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Tawa said:


> From the very same cookie cutter. I just hope these don't taste as bland :grin:


Most definitely not.

Facts about the Novamarines:



Lexicanum said:


> The Novamarines are, with one apparent exception, hardline followers of the Codex Astartes, the great organisational work of the Ultramarines Primarch Roboute Guilliman. Their adherence to most aspects of the Codex is so strong that they have drawn the blood of those who would scorn it, as well as being noted as exemplars of Guilliman's writ by other Imperial authorities. This hardline attitude extends to other facets of Imperial thought, with the Novamarines being notable proponents of the monodominant philosophy; deviation from Imperial norms is considered anathema, with a particular disgust saved for xenos life-forms.





Lexicanum said:


> The Librarians of the Novamarines are a notable exception to those proscribed in the Codex Astartes. Precisely how the Librarium functions is unknown, though the atypical nature of its operation is said to be somehow comparable to that of the Rune Priests of the Space Wolves, the Stormseers of the White Scars, and the Librarians of the Crimson Shades.





Lexicanum said:


> The only notable surface difference between an unplated Novamarine and an Ultramarine is that the Novarmarines retain the tribal practice of tattooing their skin, incorporating it into their beliefs as an Emperor-blessed way of armouring their souls, as well as recording their deeds upon their bodies.





Lexicanum said:


> *"The existence of the Alien is a problem with but one solution; Extermination. When Mankind is alone in the cosmos, only then will we have achieved our destiny."​​*-Chapter Master Lucretius Corvo​


I'm not seeing any bland. I'm seeing, for the novel, vampiric blood-drinking Space Marines teaming up with monodominant uncompromising Space Marines to protect an abomination of the Warp so that the Mechanicus can get some new gear. Very potent situation, and you just know they are going to come to blows. :grin:


LotN


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> Most definitely not.
> 
> Facts about the Novamarines:
> I'm not seeing any bland. I'm seeing, for the novel, vampiric blood-drinking Space Marines teaming up with monodominant uncompromising Space Marines to protect an abomination of the Warp so that the Mechanicus can get some new gear. Very potent situation, and you just know they are going to come to blows. :grin:
> ...


Nice, nice & fecking nice. :drinks:


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Lord of the Night said:


> Most definitely not.
> 
> Facts about the Novamarines:


So their even more anal about the Codex Astartes than the Ultramarines. Who'd have thought it. Don't tell Ventris!!


----------



## Blackwatch (Jan 22, 2013)

Malus Darkblade said:


> It's weird. I think the Space Marine battle covers look great in one way but at the same time, they're * all * drawn in such a way that massive amounts of details get _blurred_ into the background.
> 
> I don't know if there is an artistic name for this technique but it just doesn't sit well with me.


Artists who work purely digitally often suffer from this and it is a symptom of not taking the time to sketch out an idea in advance. I'd gamble his .psd has probably 150 layers and before he knew it, the file was a complete clusterfuck. Digital art is cheap. Hiring an artist to work in oils and airbrush is probably not in their budget.

Speaking from experience.


----------

